# Can you eat Carp



## mattathome71 (May 22, 2006)

I guess the real question is, are they worth eating? If so, how do you clean them and prepare them?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Joemamma_222 (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok I'll Bite...
yes you can eat carp if you clean them right. Even then I hear they are an aquired taste. Kinda like the Big Bluefish recepie. Tie to a board Cook and eat board.
Joe

Wish I had a better answer for ya....On a side note the fisheries in Port Clinton on lake erie had an order for 200lb's of sheepshead ! Whats that all about !


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt that you will get anyone here in the US to claim that they are as good as walleye, panfish, trout, etc. but you certaoinly can eat them. About 30 years ago I ate some that we prepared over a fire wrapped in foil stuffed with onions and peppers. It was really very tasty. I have not eaten it since but if I wanted a meal of fish and that all that I had to put on the stringer I would do it.

Just do a Google search for "carp recipes" and you will find a ton of recipes. Don't forget that they are standard table fare in Europe so the recipes are abundant.


----------



## mattathome71 (May 22, 2006)

I hear Sheephead are quite tasty when cleaned (filleted) and prepared right. Next time I am up there, if I get something big, I might give it a try, either myself or from a fish cleaning place. I'll let you know the results. Sheephead aren't my favorite thing to catch, but they certainly fight hard.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

can you say gafelta fish. thats smoked carp i believe.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there was a recipe not to long ago put on the kitchen form


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Ive seen people keep carp to eat, just not many. There fun to catch, but I doubt its fun to eat.


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

I've eaten carp and it was good, but it was also farm raised. I don't know
of many waters, Ok maybe one, I would trust to eat carp or cats from.
It was braised by the way, and served with watercress.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

It is pretty good smoked.My kids used to love it,got it from a Russain guy that I worked with.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If you do it, make sure their under 10 pounds for sure, under 5 is even better. They are very good when it comes to the boneless flesh. Remove any dark or red looking flesh.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Id say 3 pounds would be better. I just tried fried 6 pounder, was not that great. But it was prepared not the way it should.

Boy, I miss those tasty farmed carp back home for chrismas!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I have tried it a few times, not much of a fan, probably won't try it again in the future, I did have someone tell me if you soak it in milk it removes some of the strong flavor but I have never tried that approach


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

I think lutenfisk or whatever its call is made from carp. Saugeyeslayer would prolly know about eating them he will eat just bout anything


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

however, you MUST get the mudvein from it, if you do not, you might get severe food posioning, and some have small, random bones, so when you eat it, be sure not to swallow one


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

If enuff garlic is used, anything can be prepared--Malto Mario?


----------

